

Lauren Ipsum: how to draw a circle - aristus
http://carlos.bueno.org/2011/11/lauren-ipsum-tinker.html

======
hgfischer
Amazing! When my baby learn to speak I'll certainly read this book to him.

------
lorieri
cool :P

